# White Sand users



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Mystic White II Pool Filtration Media

Is this what i should be looking for? i've been searching online for the white sand that everyone keeps using, no one has ever said what kind they have, they just say they got it from home depot or lowes.. but these stores both only have play sand in my area. this white sand has pretty low ph (6.5).. it'll end up lowering the ph in my water right which is currently around 7.5? i'm not using the sand in my p tank.. it's for an aro and a ray (don't own them yet but have the tank). anyway, is this the type of sand you guys use? any help would be appreciated, there is a pool supply store 5 minutes from my house and i will be heading there in the afternoon. i don't want to buy the sand if it's gonna have bad effects on my fish. i'd rather just get playsand if that is the case.

EDIT:

i just found that the same company also makes this one..

Silurian Pool Filtration Media

this has a better ph (7.0) i'm not sure what type of sand this is though..

this is honestly proving to be a bigger pain in the ass than i thought it would be.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I bought two 25 pound bags from this place but havent used them yet. Was actually considering selling them.

Heres their site.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I use sillica sand


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i went to the pool supply store finally today, it is on my way to school, but i've been too busy the other days to go. he told me that the silica pool filter sand they have is not white. i asked him what color it was and he said "you know beach sand? it looks just like that".. i told him what i was looking for and he started telling me about how he keeps fish too and has a lot of tanks. he told me i should go to a fish store to buy the sand... so i replied back saying that people on this board have white sand that is used for pool filters and asked him if he knew of any place that could get me it. the sand was $6 for 50lbs.. but if it was going to be the same color as playsand.. i figured i'd wait it out till i can find the type i'm looking for. the kind i want is something really really light colored. eltwitcho has the sand that i want.

EDIT: if anyone knows of the brand, EXACT name of the sand, etc.. of a type of sand that is aquarium safe and looks identical to twitch's please let me know.. i will search forever till i get the sand i want.. i'll hold out for it for a little while.. but i might end up getting play sand if everything falls through.


----------



## joe_himself (Oct 19, 2004)

I use pool filter sand in all my tanks except my feeder tank,

Mine is white, I will work on getting you a good pic, dont use play sand, it does not clear up, the pool filter sand clears up in no time and dont stir up very much at all,


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

joe, do you have any idea what brand the sand was? any info will help since i will have to be calling shops in my area.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> joe, do you have any idea what brand the sand was? any info will help since i will have to be calling shops in my area.
> [snapback]802823[/snapback]​


Hiya baby









I just put in some pool filter sand and the brand name is in fact "Pool filter sand". It's in a blue and white bag. The sand will be white with traces of a black grain sand as well. I just mentioned pool filter sand at a local pool place and that's what they gave me! Looks awesome in there right now









If you have specific questions just give me a shout baby!

Pac


----------



## joe_himself (Oct 19, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Hiya baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the exact same stuff i used, no brand name just said pool filter sand, and is white with traces of black in it, Very cheap at the pool store,


----------

